# Top Ten Warhammer 40k words or phrases that sound dirty, but aren’t



## Tau2007 (Jan 25, 2008)

Ladies and Gentlemen, I give you the Top Ten Warhammer 40k words or phrases that sound dirty, but aren’t:

10) Boarding the Rhino
9) Assaulting the Canoness
8) Shooting the Flayed One
7) Riding the Razorback
6) Overheating the Meltagun
5) Charging the Commissar
4) Targeting the Grey Knight
3) Converting the Hormagaunt
2) Painting the Boss Pole

And the #1 Warhammer 40k word or phrase that sounds dirty but isn’t . . .

1) Powerfist


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

Penetrating the rear armour...


----------



## NiteRabbit (Apr 12, 2008)

Rapid Insertion Force?


----------



## LJT_123 (Dec 26, 2007)

power glove (condom)


----------



## Engelus (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm a fan of "D6 extra penetration"


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Penetrating the Hammerhead


----------



## mgtymouze (Dec 7, 2007)

NiteRabbit said:


> Rapid Insertion Force?





Engelus said:


> I'm a fan of "D6 extra penetration"


The first is commonly hear around my house along with the rapid withdrawl. 

The second will never be heard in my house. And why is it every ruler I buy is wrong, there is no way that is 6 inches.

Not mentioned yet, Deep Striking into Difficult Terrain.


----------



## vindur (Apr 1, 2008)

"Triple penetration" happened 3 times to my friends looted wagon at the weekend. Typically i was playing emperors children:biggrin:


----------



## Jase (Nov 4, 2007)

i ALWAYS love saying whilst playing with my orks...


"i'm gunna use my nob to penetrate you in the rear"

usually followed by a couple of hur hur hurs...


----------



## Steel Rain (Jan 14, 2008)

got two.

The Great Unclean One

Ol' One Eye


----------



## vindur (Apr 1, 2008)

Or the red terror that only attacks once a month


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

I just penetrated your rear with a d6

nvm said twice

ive pinned you


----------



## Steel Rain (Jan 14, 2008)

Yeah, I stunned you with my thunder hammer.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Pandawithissues... said:


> Penetrating the rear armour...


Penetrating the front armor?

-Dirge


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

im gonna suck you into the warp with my d cannon


----------



## Tigirus (Apr 13, 2008)

Strength D, Instantly Penetrates


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Epidemeus, Herald of Nurgle. It sounds a lot like epididemus. People around here keep calling him Epididemus, not realizing there's a very big difference.


----------



## DarknessDawns (Oct 21, 2007)

someone at the gw i go to called his 2 rhinos yo momma and ydaddy, 
it goes like this, if u penertrate yo moma he yells you just penetrated yo moma
and if you blow up yo dady e yells you just blew yo daddy
quite amusing 
though it gets old quick


----------



## Tigirus (Apr 13, 2008)

Entering the vehicle through the assault hatch :wink:


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Baal Predator has tremendous pun value

You're just not a blood angel unless you put a pair of big red Baals on the table. 

I prefer heavy bolter sponsons instead of flamers because Baals should never emit a burning discharge. Instead you want to be able to spray your load into the enemy's face while staying out of reach. My Baals are always pounding against your flanks and penetrating your rear guard.

I don't think ultramarines should have access to our tanks because I don't want to show up at my next match with blue Baals.

If you break one of my Baals, then I won't have the Baals to back this next push.


----------



## rokassan (Jan 24, 2007)

the eye of terror


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

how about deepstriking into enemy territory?


----------



## LJT_123 (Dec 26, 2007)

im playing with my daemonettes.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Hold still while my Orks stick their big choppas in you.


----------



## Tigirus (Apr 13, 2008)

get ready to get owned by my baal's assault cannon


----------



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

not really a saying but i said to my friend what would you do if you had a power fist?

he instantly replied with 'Have a power w*nk' :laugh:


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Ork Nobs. Need I say more?


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

nope, i have a bosspole. 


lol


<<
>>


----------



## foulacy (Nov 24, 2007)

Nob in powerarmour


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Assaulting cover.

I have to add this to my list of disturbing, yet funny, topics.
-Dirge


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

How 'bout...

The Gift of Chaos...or ...Flesh Over Steel...


----------



## Tigirus (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm going to power fist your rear armor until your penetrated :grin:


----------



## Casmiricus (Mar 6, 2008)

Conscripts (Whiteshields) assaulting "The Great Devourer."

That's right, devour my little white men. ;-P


----------



## Lore-Colten (Mar 28, 2008)

whats the howling banshhes got?
an executioner?
im sorry all the good ones where taken


----------



## CommissarHorn (Apr 14, 2008)

Oh no my plasma cannon has exploded and released its acid!


----------



## Caledor (Jan 15, 2008)

Making a "strategic redeployment", garrisoning a bunker, infiltrating into position. 

Yeah. That's all I've got.


----------



## vindur (Apr 1, 2008)

2 words Vibro Cannon


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

CommissarHorn said:


> Oh no my plasma cannon has exploded and released its acid!


OH GOD! That's gross! uke:uke:uke:uke:


----------



## Drachaos (Apr 10, 2008)

You made my Baals Explode!


----------



## v.rius (Apr 9, 2008)

hahaa i used one that goes i use my big nob to powerfist your repentia mistress


----------



## GoRy (Apr 1, 2008)

You don't need "phrases".

Its just "Ork Nob" hands down.


----------



## Bishop120 (Nov 7, 2007)

I got you one better... Just one word says all we need to know...

Chainfist

And btw... 

I want to put my Purity Seals on some Sisters of Battle who were riding on top of my Exorcist, eyeing my Chapter Banner which I need a Powerfist to handle..

(BTW Gal... I almost spewed coke every where due to your Baals post.. Geezus that was hilarious..)


----------



## Kato (Apr 17, 2008)

Crimson fist.

Its just wrong!


----------



## NiteRabbit (Apr 12, 2008)

Y'know, if you play Orks using the campaign experience system, your Nob gets harder the more you use it.


----------



## Pariah Mk.231 (Mar 2, 2008)

[email protected] NiteRabbit

Flesh Tearers
Unleashing the Daemons
"This was how the Soul Drinkers opperate: Hard and Fast"
"Your C'tan Phase Sword was sucked into my Necrodermis"
"My Sisters are going to charge your Boyz"
"My Warp Spiders shoot your Sisters with their Webspinners"
Predator of the Emperor's Children
"Hey, can you hold my Nob?"
Blood Rage
She-Who-Thirsts
"My Nob can reach your Baals"

And lastly: "I can't fit anymore in my Sisters box"


----------



## Usaal (Apr 9, 2008)

Wow, no one mentioned.

Turbo penetrator round  or I am going to shoot you with my Blastmaster... not as good but again, alot of the good ones are gone.

Mounting the Rhino or Penetrating from behind are my Faves in here so far though


----------



## v.rius (Apr 9, 2008)

ork nob on its own may as well have its own laugh room, but the nob bit that makes it the rudest WH40K model around. 

powerfistin the sisters


----------



## PieMan (May 1, 2008)

i used my dark lance to make it easier to penetrate your rear

i deep striked and got wounded in the bush


----------



## PieMan (May 1, 2008)

Galahad said:


> Baal Predator has tremendous pun value
> 
> You're just not a blood angel unless you put a pair of big red Baals on the table.
> 
> ...


EPIC LOL!!


----------



## officer kerky (Jun 12, 2008)

im gonna penetrate your rear armour with my lance.
funny one


----------



## shas'o_mi'ros'kai (Jun 16, 2008)

i'll "pulse" into your rear while giving your front a taste of my "blaster" while you look in awe at my railgun.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Orbital bombardment 
Ya Ya it sucks, but all the good ones are taken

My gaus gun can penetrate your rear


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

My sister going to power fist your nob :laugh:


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Take Team America, and misquote it.

"Your bustin ma Baal's Hans, bustin ma Baal's"


----------



## Leaf (Feb 8, 2008)

I going to shoot my missile at your Killa Kans

Hes got Nurgle rot


----------



## PieMan (May 1, 2008)

"wanna see my titan"
"ok"
"no, MY titan"

thrust deep into the enemy

my 'railgun' is S10

i only have a pistol

rending 

this is from MGS4
doesnt anyone realise what SOLID SNAKE could mean


----------



## PieMan (May 1, 2008)

penal legion

steel legion


----------



## shas'o_mi'ros'kai (Jun 16, 2008)

i have a S10 railgun with twop Baal's


----------



## Toast Ghost (Jul 12, 2008)

Nobs charge the rear


----------



## Krovin Rezh (Jun 26, 2008)

My gruesome talismans used to be so good, but now they are useless!

I put my Raider in the Webway Portal, but it could never get out.


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

Hmmm... no-one has taken this one yet.... (and yes i invented it) Mega-armoured nobs. New brand of super-condom?


----------



## Bungholio (May 2, 2008)

_Taking your Sisters from behind with a deep-strike.

Sundering your Krootox with my burst cannon_.

Sadly, the Tau are quite under-endowed in the double entendre stakes - the Orks & Chaos have all the best ones.


----------



## cypherthefallenangel (Jul 13, 2008)

:russianroulette:chain fist lol hilarious!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

i quote from a freind,

'ork nobs are great fun! they get stuck in quick and can take a good beating before running out of juice'


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

your friend is a complete and utter fool for putting his foot in it (unless it was deliberate, in which case he's just quite funny)


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

"The Emperor's Champion is going to stab you with his giant Black Sword."


----------



## Lax (Jun 16, 2008)

Was thinking about : "They are embarking by the back door"


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

im covered in tyranid ichor!


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

eww..... ichor..... thats the worst yet......


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

was that one atleast ok? lol all the good ones are taken:angry:


----------



## PieMan (May 1, 2008)

blastmaster

damn i missed

empty your payload


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

No noisemarine that means i like it, its horrifically disgusting, as in very apropriate to this thread,  was coz i couldnt find a pukey one


----------



## Sir mongo (Jul 10, 2008)

My Plasma cannon has overheated.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Da Red Paintjob Grot said:


> No noisemarine that means i like it, its horrifically disgusting, as in very apropriate to this thread,  was coz i couldnt find a pukey one


lol thanks


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

yeah, im gonna use it!


----------



## sgt macragge (Jul 7, 2008)

straddle up ROUGH RIDER!


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

Sustained Fire.


----------



## Mikal Darkus (Mar 9, 2008)

I remember when I use to shoot my plasma gun at MAX power


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

its been a few since any else typed another one and i just had perfect idea lol..... sucking the bone for marrowuke:


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

My Nob is so big and ard that he is just going to rape you (Over confident ork player statement)


----------



## shas'o_mi'ros'kai (Jun 16, 2008)

I bent my plasma cannon =(



OOC: where is everyone getting those Space Marine avatars?


----------



## beenburned (May 15, 2008)

My howling banshees came on turn 2

Vibro cannon (as mentioned before) is brilliant

My space marines got lucky.


Woo this is fun.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

shas'o_mi'ros'kai said:


> I bent my plasma cannon =(
> 
> 
> 
> OOC: where is everyone getting those Space Marine avatars?


u click on edit avatar and there will be a link that says "living avatars"
in like a sky blue click on it and login and make ur space marine


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

that space marine really sucks?


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

I cant believe no one mentioned this: "Im going to bust your tank"


----------



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

2 words-venom cannon


----------



## BloodANgels89 (Jun 16, 2008)

Flamer

=D


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

Galahad, I actually feel tears on my cheek. That was hilarious.


----------



## Neccies rule (Jul 14, 2008)

rapid firing my boltgun at your sister.

did have one about the golden throne but thought it was just bad taste


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

- ouch! you ork nobs power klaw is penetrating my rear armour

- im powerfisting your sisters of battle?

p.s i got banned off warseer for saying this, also sorry if it has already been posted, im in a rush and couldn`t read read the whole thread

- bobss


----------



## Drax (Sep 19, 2007)

toxin sacs


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

Found wanting?


----------



## Otep (Mar 18, 2008)

my friend told me this the other day...

"hes going to tongue your living saint, lets see if she comes back after THAT one!"

we couldnt play from laughing too hard...


----------



## PieMan (May 1, 2008)

warseer must be a bunch of pansies

ork big gun


----------



## Wraithian (Jul 23, 2008)

Ever tried 'fisting a Rhino?


----------



## Caledor (Jan 15, 2008)

Ork player to marines:

Wow! Those marines really suck! They should try taking on my Nob!


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

i actually said this when retelling a game between my iron warriors and a sisters of battle game, "while he was fisting the cannoness they came around the back and penetrated deeply with their cannons.":laugh: i couldnt register why my friend was laughing at the time.


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

Earthshaker Cannon!

Your rhino is stuck in the Eye of Terror!

My Servo Arm is leaking!


----------



## Untitled401 (May 12, 2008)

"I'm charging into your rear"
"Stop touching my bosspole"
"your fist is hurting my nob"


----------



## officer kerky (Jun 12, 2008)

that ork nob is doing what to his bossbole


----------



## Otep (Mar 18, 2008)

i said this yesterday playing tau... we both busted up...

"WOULD YOU STOP SPRAYING MY SISTERS WITH YOUR RAILGUN!?"

damn blast templates...


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Eight ounces of Games Workshop fancy snow flock, $14.50.

Yes, that is a drug joke.


----------



## TattooedGreenMan (Nov 4, 2008)

vindur said:


> Or the red terror that only attacks once a month


Or can swallow you whole.


----------



## shas'o_mi'ros'kai (Jun 16, 2008)

my railgun has a vox-caster over it, so i dont get nurgle's rot from my partner while i penetrate her from the rear. but if the vox-caster breaks, i will get nurgle's rot. I will have a flaming discharge whilst my Baal's turn green from my toxin sac, but i still like to fondle with her through her Blessed armour, but i will never forget the day that the nob on the end of my bosspole turned green.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

LOL

This thread is funny, i'm copying it over to Warseer.

I'll let you know if I get banned. Probably will do they always delete my threads! :biggrin:

http://warseer.com/forums/showthread.php?p=3133668#post3133668


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

Instant Penetration


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

Penetrates, Explodes!


----------



## Johnny Genocide (Mar 4, 2008)

"dude, I just wounded you twice with my bliss giver"

lolz at last night's game


----------



## Air Meister (Nov 19, 2008)

Mistress with whips


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

They deleted it Jez .Bah, they don't know whats good for them


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Yeah I got an infraction. :grin:


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Jezlad said:


> Yeah I got an infraction. :grin:


:shok: I am just so shocked that you got an infraction . is that the first


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

I think they must have a system set up that automatically punishes you when you start a thread.

How many times has the Jez alarm gone off in Warseer?


----------



## Baalirock (Oct 6, 2008)

Player 1: "How did you stop that Howling Banshee Exarch?"

Player2: "Lictor".


Yeah, that's kinda groan-worthy.


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

single access point at the rear
dark lance
mega armoured nob - da worky bitz is ribbed for ya pleasure


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

My landraiders ramming I expect penetration.


----------



## Gobbo (Jun 4, 2008)

Ok shooting

Vibro cannons, at your sister.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Overheard this from a 12 year old yesterday in a GW store:

"I am going to shock your sisters with my serpent..."


----------



## shas'o_mi'ros'kai (Jun 16, 2008)

my wraithlord *COUGH*RAPE LORD*COUGH* has a bright lance and shoots its load onto the chaos lord with the man reaper *COUGH* MAN RAPER *COUGH*


----------

